# Bearded Dragons available in Tasmania?



## Heket (Jun 11, 2011)

G'day,

I'm new to the forum and have been thinking about getting a Bearded Dragon.. Problem.. can I get one is Tasmania? I havent seen any ads for them in Tas so I am unsure if their legal


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 11, 2011)

they are illeagle mate

DPIW - Herpetology in Tasmania

we can keep reptiles the laws are really messed up here read this it has a list we can keep and how to go about it


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 11, 2011)

its ironic with these laws in tas, i got into a argument yesterday with someone, they have 2 beardeds and a lace monitor, these animals are illegal here in tas.. they where debating that these animals where obtained 'legally' and because they came from the mainland it was ok.. the authorities found out and they are looking at jail time. [turns out they were smuggling other animals into tas for the illegal pet trade] 

but yeah sorry to say, they are illegal, tassie97 hit the nail on the head so to speak..


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 11, 2011)

I just read that, are L. peronii really endangered in Tassie? As a NSW person that just seems ridiculous them being so common here.

Regardless you guys are allowed to just catch reptiles that is better than any other state and at the same time hugely worse.


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jun 11, 2011)

Heket said:


> G'day,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have been thinking about getting a Bearded Dragon.. Problem.. can I get one is Tasmania? I havent seen any ads for them in Tas so I am unsure if their legal


 
At this point in time, the general public with a herpetology permit cannot have bearded dragons. A small number of people have bearded dragons in the state on display permits.

As stated, there are a few that try to bypass the system and do things illegally, but quite a few recently have been caught.

Those 'smuggling' reptiles in IMO, cause 2 areas of "interest"..

1. It shows DPIPWE that Tasmania desperately need to implement the new regulations on importing as people want to keep these animals.
2. It hampers the efforts done over numerous years by the herp society/community in lobbying DPIPWE to have the laws change. "Smugglers" have at times slowed the process by doing the wrong thing. Point to remember is that DPIPWE can (if they want to be nasty) stop public imports into the state.

Cheers
Darron



GeckPhotographer said:


> Regardless you guys are allowed to just catch reptiles that is better than any other state and at the same time hugely worse.


 
Fully agree with you. There is nothing in place at this stage to stop a recently turned 18 y/o being released from prison, applying for a permit and going out into the bush and catching the largest tiger snake they can find. There is no requirement to be able to indentify different species, no requirement to do a venomous snake handling course or even know how to provide basic husbandry.

fingers Xed....that will all change in the very near future


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 19, 2011)

Toni_n_Daz said:


> At this point in time, the general public with a herpetology permit cannot have bearded dragons. A small number of people have bearded dragons in the state on display permits.
> 
> As stated, there are a few that try to bypass the system and do things illegally, but quite a few recently have been caught.
> 
> ...


 
I wish i could like more than once, on the same licence as blue tongues i can keep tiger snakes and no one can stop me


----------



## MathewB (Jun 19, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> I wish i could like more than once, on the same licence as blue tongues i can keep tiger snakes and no one can stop me


 
That's messed upped, I saw the link.......it's ridiculous


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jun 19, 2011)

It says you can have a Mountain Dragon which is the only native Agamid in Tas 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...are-sheet-rankinia-diemensis-mountain-149887/


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 19, 2011)

Mountain dragons are pretty cool but my understanding is they are pretty drab in Tasmania. 

NSW, and that picture does it absolutely no justice in how bright red it got too.


----------

